
Looking for a Technical Co-Founder - socialleaf
I&#x27;m working on a MarTech product specifically for content marketers. The idea is to make content marketing &#x27;better&#x27;. Cannot reveal the actual product idea for obvious reasons but happy to answer your questions.<p>My strength lies in product management, marketing, and sales. I have a first-hand experience in dealing with MarTech consumers.<p>Searching for someone who is passionate about building products that scale.
======
karmakaze
You should be able to describe 'what' aspect it improves without giving away
the secret sauce.

Less effort? Is it cheaper? A quirk to capitalize while it exists?

Can you name a few companies that might be considered competitors?

~~~
socialleaf
Sure. The product aims to tackle friction encountered in the content creation
process from ideation to distribution and analysis thereafter. It attempts to
introduce 'campaign thinking' in the process. This level of thinking will
speed up the creation process and introduce clarity in the content marketing
team.

There isn't any solution that directly deals in this space which makes the
content creation process very distributed and time-consuming. In that respect,
Google Doc will be considered as a competitor.

~~~
karmakaze
Interesting. I'm generally buzzword adverse and hadn't heard MarTech or
realize just how big and crowded the space is until I saw this graphic.

[https://martechtoday.com/downloads/marketing_technology_land...](https://martechtoday.com/downloads/marketing_technology_landscape_2017_big.jpg)
(38MB)

~~~
socialleaf
That's correct. MarTech or marketing technology space is quite vast.
Marketing, as a function, is dynamic and composed of various aspects.
Marketers are not usually tech aware so they employ products that decrease
their dependency on other functions, especially engineering.

If you study that graphic more you'll find a lot of solutions pitching the
idea of 'no IT help required'. Trust me, that's huge relief for marketers.
Another indication of a crowded space is demand. Demand for convenience.

Differentiation becomes really challenging in such a crowded space, I agree.
From a product perspective, consistency in expanding the capabilities of your
product can help set a long term relationship with the market. From the
marketing perspective, positioning of the product should evolve in a manner
that agrees with what's trending in the market.

------
nkb_
how does one get in touch with you?

~~~
socialleaf
You can email me at socialleaf@pm.me When you email, do mention why you would
like to collaborate.

